
The Tail End - jaybosamiya
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/12/the-tail-end.html
======
nitin_flanker
>It turns out that when I graduated from high school, I had already used up
93% of my in-person parent time. I’m now enjoying the last 5% of that time.

Ahhhhhh, this hurts. The next to the next paragraph even hurts more. We don't
think about it at all that the time we are enjoying today with our friends may
never come back easily in the coming time.

I think, if everyone knows about this fact, we may be less jerky to each
other.

